# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مهندسی برق دانشگاه تبریز روزانه یا مهندسی برق تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی؟؟؟

## bachesampadi

از وقتی که کارنامه نهایی کنکور اومده این دودلی تو خانواده ما پیش اومده :
من از مهندسی برق دانشگاه تبریز قبول شدم ولی تو کارنامه نهایی نوشته که از تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی هم قبولم ولی چون دانشگاه تبریز رو بالاتر زده بودم تو انتخاب رشته از اون قبول شدم.
حالا اگه این امکان باشه که من تغییر دانشگاه بدم و به دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی برم میخواستم بدونم که کدوم تصمیم درست تره :
*که آیا تو دانشگاه تبریز بمونم یا به دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی برم؟؟؟*

دوستان لطفا راهنماییم کنین چون زیاد وقت ندارم و این تصمیم برا من سرنوشت سازه.

----------


## alireza p

ببخشید شما در کدوم شهر زندگی می کنید؟

----------


## moez

دانشگاه تبریز بمونی بهتره هم اینکه خیلی دانشگاه خوب و عالیه هم اینکه اگه بخوای بری واسه جابجا شدن و انتقالی خیلی به دردسر میفتی و الاف میشی

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

شک نکن شهید رجایی. حداقل اینده کاریت تضمینه و درامدت و استخدامت تو اموزش پرورش. بیرون خبری نیست! در ضمن تو یونی تبریز اونقدر عذاب میکشی  که سیر میشی از زندگی!

----------


## Coyote

> شک نکن شهید رجایی. حداقل اینده کاریت تضمینه و درامدت و استخدامت تو اموزش پرورش. بیرون خبری نیست! در ضمن تو یونی تبریز اونقدر عذاب میکشی  که سیر میشی از زندگی!


منظورتون از عذاب چیه دقیقا؟!

----------


## 30gig

برو شهید رجایی، شک نکن.

----------


## Goodbye forever

تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی بهتره

----------


## abraham

> تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی بهتره


داداش اون الان دو ترم هم تموم کرده شما تازه نظر میدی؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> داداش اون الان دو ترم هم تموم کرده شما تازه نظر میدی؟


 :Yahoo (105): 

به هر حال این مسئله برای داوطلبان جدید هم صدق میکنه!

تربیت دبیر برین بهتره!

----------


## Behrus58

بستگی داره بچه ی کجا باشی.

----------

